# 2016/17 UEFA Champions League



## CaliKlines (Aug 25, 2016)

What a picture perfect draw for Fox Sports!! Pep and Man City vs. Barcelona in the group stage. And Leicester City gets a yellow brick road into the final 16...their supporters have got to be thrilled!


----------



## CaliKlines (Aug 25, 2016)

Besides Groups B and E, it is pretty easy to pick who will make it thru from each of the other groups...

But if I am putting money on the table, I'd say Benfica and DK from B, and Leverkusen and the Yids from E.


----------



## Bayernfan (Aug 29, 2016)

To no ones surprise I look forward to AM Bayern...will be interesting to see Ancellotis line up and tactics bs Peps...


----------

